# New Engine House



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I just wanted to give you a heads up I have a new project… It involves a new engine house. This building will have a special feature. I’ll share more with you the beginning of next week. 

Enjoy your Labor Day weekend!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

AAAAAHHHHH - Taunting us, he's taunting us.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dans the man


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan 
did you get my e-mails?? 
[email protected]


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

This custom Engine house is a two stall building, the measurements are 30 inches wide by 37 inches long and 20 inches tall. The special feature on this building is the operating doors; the doors open and close just by the touch of a button. It took some time to play around and find the right hinges and the right placement to make them work right. ( 3 different times to be exact ) 

This all started back when I met Paul a few months ago at one of my open houses. We started to talk and he mentioned that he worked with electronic components and came up with the idea of integrating some animation to the buildings to make them more interesting. This Engine House is officially our first project with animation. 

What do you guys think about this? 

Engine House Video


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! What is the physical size of this building?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan, Marty is no longer my hero you are







if i hadnt ordered that new modern engine house this morning i would have gotten one of these. Very cool Sir VERY COOL


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Really nice (even without animation, will you offer two versions?) 

Charley


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan
Great looking building and great doors







, are you going to offer it in both the powered and unpowered doors, does the roof hinge up?
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!

Servos are much fun. Here's a door opening project I did:

http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/outhouse.wmv

(I need a better cameraman)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Cool Dan!!!! 

Chris


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for the comments. To answer some of the questions, this engine house was custom made for a customer. I’m already working on a standard version, very similar to this custom one. We’ll also be offering a version without the mechanical doors.

- Torby, was your camera man drunk? 

Next project will be building a church... I will talk to you guys soon.


Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, you are getting to know Tom, I see? (Torby = Tom Ruby)... 

Beautiful work Dan! 

Greg


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby - that's hysterical! BTW, I use servo slow-down modules for the retracts and flaps on my model planes. Might be useful in the diorama setting as well - http://www.hobby-lobby.com/servo_slow_down_module_2157_prd1.htm?pSearchQueryId=255459.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty cool. 

I wanted him to pop out quickly, then "go" back in. Since I had a $2 processor on hand, to pop him out, I just changed the pulse width and let the servo go. Then I slowly changed the pulse width to bring him back in slowly.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zY57czKmA


----------

